#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Бирма >  > > >  >  >  Шинпью: церемония посвящения в буддисты, которую проходят все бирманские мальчики

## Shus

*И. Грунин "Шинпью, или Принц на один день"*

----------

Aion (31.05.2016), Фил (31.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

Интересно.
Похоже ритуалистика дальше слепого подражания не уходит (аналогично в христианской литургике).
Т.е. некий карго-культ.

Особо-продвинутые даже серьги в уши вставляют и шиньон прикалывают  :Smilie:

----------


## Shus

> .... Особо-продвинутые даже серьги в уши вставляют и шиньон прикалывают


С серьгами - девочки. Это отдельный ритуал, мальчикам уши не прокалывают (кроме членов высокопоставленных семей). Почему они участвуют в шинпью - в статье написано.

----------

Фил (31.05.2016)

----------


## Shus

После пострижения (фото И. Грунина).
В розовом на ступеньку ниже мальчиков - девочки (тилашьин). Еще ниже - родители.

----------

Фил (31.05.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Интересно.
> Похоже ритуалистика дальше слепого подражания не уходит (аналогично в христианской литургике).
> Т.е. некий карго-культ.
> 
> Особо-продвинутые даже серьги в уши вставляют и шиньон прикалывают


А по моему очень красиво. Но наверно очень затратно.

----------

Денис Васильевич (31.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> С серьгами - девочки. Это отдельный ритуал, мальчикам уши не прокалывают (кроме членов высокопоставленных семей). Почему они участвуют в шинпью - в статье написано.


А по моему это они мальчика разукрасили под новогоднюю ёлку.
Виски то выбриты.

----------


## Фил

> А по моему очень красиво. Но наверно очень затратно.


Удивляет бесхитростность подражательного ритуала.
Т.е. нарядится как принц, даже волосы приставить, а потом все убрать  :Smilie:

----------


## Shus

> А по моему это они мальчика разукрасили под новогоднюю ёлку.
> Виски то выбриты.


Да, на этом фото мальчик, одетый как девочка (только вместо серег - клипсы).

----------

Фил (31.05.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Удивляет бесхитростность подражательного ритуала.
> Т.е. нарядится как принц, даже волосы приставить, а потом все убрать


Так это ж симпатическая магия. В подкорку зашито.

----------

Фил (31.05.2016)

----------

